# آآآآه  يا سيدي  من يعطيني ان اجدك ؟؟



## sparrow (8 أكتوبر 2006)

*- سيدي المرهوب والمهوب جدا
اسمع عن امانتك
اري من يتمتعون بها ويفرحون
حالهم لم يكن افضل من حالي 
ولكنك باركتهم , لماذا تنساني ؟؟؟
+ انا لم انساك يا حبيبي ولن يحدث
فانا ’’ الحافظ الامانة الي الدهر ’’ (مز 6:146)
وابوك داود قال عني :
’’ الرحمة والامانة تتقدمان امام وجهك ’’ ( مز 14:89)
انت الذي نسيتني
انت الذي ابعدتني بامانتي وعدلي
لما رفضت طرقي
- لقد رحمت يعقوب يا سيدي رغم شره
رغم رفضة لطرقك
+ كان يحمل قلبا وديعا يحبني يا ابني
كان يعرف ضعفة وخزية فطلب نعمتي وقوتي
ولما عاقبته في بيت خالة , لم يتذمر , لم يعارضني
’’كم طار النوم من عينية ’’ (تك 4:31)
لم يعاتبني , لم يقل : لماذا ؟؟
-احتملني اذن يا سيدي , في , لماذا , هذه الذي اقولها
فالضغطه شديدة والمعانه رهيبه ..
+ صارع معي يا حبيبي 
ولما تغلبني بدموعك , ستباركك يميني
ولما تنكسر ذاتك , ستري كنزا في اعماقك 
ستراني داخلك
- انا مكسور يارب ... تحطمت حياتي 
ضاع مجدافي .. تاهت دفتي .. غرق زورقي
لم يعدفي قوه
+ ساشفيك يا حبيبي وسارد لك حياتك
علي كل جروح ماضيك :
’’ هانذا اضع رفادة ( رباط) وعلاجا
واشفيك واعلن لك
كثرة السلام والامانة ’’ ( ار 6:33)
- حقا ساوجد منك يا سيدي ؟؟
فاجد  نفسي .. حياتي
زورقي .. مجدافي .. دفتي ؟؟
لا مثل لك بين الالهه يارب
ولا مثل اعمالك
+ حررني يا حبيبي
حررني من قيود افكارك المريضة عني
من قضبان ياسك وعدم ايمانك
من ظلال تذمرك وقلة صبرك
ومن سجن ضعفك وخطاياك
وسوف تجدني .. قريبا جدا منك 
- قم كسر انت القيود يا سيدي
واشرق بسرعة بنورك في حياتي
قم اصنع معي الامانة ..مثلما فعلت مع يعقوب 
قم اصنع الرافة لي .. مثلما فعلت لابراهيم
قم وعجل , ادركني  سريعا ارجوك
فليس لي سواك
سامح ضعفي وجهلي
المس عجزي وياسي
حرر قلبي وضميري
وساعدني احسم في داخلي 
ذاك الصراع المحموم نحو بركة لا استحقها
طالما انا في عدم الامانة هذه 
+ سافعل يا حبيبي وساباركك
- تباركك نفسي , تعظمك روحي
حقا يا الهي , لا مثل لـــــــك​*


----------



## بنت الفادى (8 أكتوبر 2006)

*موضوع جميل ربنايعوضك*


----------



## sparrow (8 أكتوبر 2006)

*ميرسي علي مرورك بنت الفادي 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## REDEMPTION (8 أكتوبر 2006)

*+*

سلام ونعمه ..

موضوع جميل يا sparrow  


*



- قم كسر انت القيود يا سيدي
واشرق بسرعة بنورك في حياتي
قم اصنع معي الامانة ..مثلما فعلت مع يعقوب 
قم اصنع الرافة لي .. مثلما فعلت لابراهيم
قم وعجل , ادركني سريعا ارجوك
فليس لي سواك
سامح ضعفي وجهلي
المس عجزي وياسي
حرر قلبي وضميري
وساعدني احسم في داخلي 
ذاك الصراع المحموم نحو بركة لا استحقها
طالما انا في عدم الامانة هذه 
+ سافعل يا حبيبي وساباركك
- تباركك نفسي , تعظمك روحي

حقا يا الهي , لا مثل لـــــــك​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## FIRAS (10 أكتوبر 2006)

*موضوع جميل سبارو ربنا يعوضك ويباركك*


----------



## sparrow (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: آآآآه  يا سيدي  من يعطيني ان اجدك ؟؟*

موضوع جميل سبارو ربنا يعوضك ويباركك

شكرا لمرورك الجميل


----------



## n880 (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: آآآآه  يا سيدي  من يعطيني ان اجدك ؟؟*

أخت  sparrow  نشكر الرب يسوع لاجلك و لاجل هذا الموضوع المليء بالبركة  .


----------



## sparrow (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: آآآآه  يا سيدي  من يعطيني ان اجدك ؟؟*

أخت sparrow نشكر الرب يسوع لاجلك و لاجل هذا الموضوع المليء بالبركة 

كلام ربنا كله تعزيات وبركة وتاملات جميله
شكرا لمرورك الجميل


----------



## christ my lord (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: آآآآه  يا سيدي  من يعطيني ان اجدك ؟؟*

فعلا كلمات روعة .. تسلم ايدك .. واكيد الهنا القدوس يستجيب ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## jesus mon pere (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: آآآآه  يا سيدي  من يعطيني ان اجدك ؟؟*

+ صارع معي يا حبيبي 
ولما تغلبني بدموعك , ستباركك يميني
ولما تنكسر ذاتك , ستري كنزا في اعماقك 
ستراني داخلك
كلمات جميله جدا
والموضوع رائع جداجدا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## sparrow (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: آآآآه  يا سيدي  من يعطيني ان اجدك ؟؟*

jesus mon pere
يوساب
شكرا لمرورك


----------



## marmora jesus (2 مايو 2011)

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه يارب

- انا مكسور يارب ... تحطمت حياتي 
ضاع مجدافي .. تاهت دفتي .. غرق زورقي
لم يعدفي قوه

فعلا في وقته وفي منتهي الجمال
تسلم ايدك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## sparrow (2 مايو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه يارب​
> 
> - انا مكسور يارب ... تحطمت حياتي
> ضاع مجدافي .. تاهت دفتي .. غرق زورقي
> ...


 
ومعاكي يا جميل ويقويكي


----------



## النهيسى (4 مايو 2011)

_*

شكراا
للموضوع الجميل
الرب يباركك​*_​


----------



## sparrow (6 مايو 2011)

ميرسي استاذي لمرورك


----------

